# Ayuda con Sprint-Layout



## jtguardado (May 21, 2015)

Hola, soy medio aficionado a esto de la electrónica y recientemente empece a usar el Sprint-Layout para diseñar algunos PCB. Mi pregunta viene relacionada con la denominación que traen los componentes que no consigo relacionarlos con los componentes reales, por ejemplo, condensadores tipo BC, CK,,,,, Alguien podría indicarme donde encontrar información sobre las denominaciones que traen los componentes del Sprint-Layout ?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## leo sanzeh (May 21, 2015)

Saludos

No estoy muy seguro pero me parece que las iniciales BC y CK y otras que he visto, son estándares del tamaño de un capacitor, no se si cada país tenga algo parecido o por que este programa usa esas denominaciones, solo me fijo que las distancias entre pads coincidan con los capacitares reales y si es necesario edito el Silkscreen Top para que coincida con la forma del capacitor, 
espero te sirva de algo mi comentario !!!


----------



## jtguardado (May 21, 2015)

leo sanzeh, gracias por tu respuesta, algo así había imaginado yo, pero no logro encontrar por internet todas las equivalencias, en fin, seguiré buscando.


----------



## jorge7458 (May 14, 2018)

Hola:
Estoy tratando de utilizar Sprint Layout pero me pasa que veo la pre-impresión y me salen las lineas del ancho que elegí ,luego cuando mando a imprimir las líneas me salen muy finas ¿que estoy haciendo mal?
Agradezco comentarios
Jorge


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 14, 2018)

Tal vez sea tu impresora o que no estás seleccionando el tamaño 1:1 en las propiedades de impresión. (Scaling)
Yo no he tenido ese problema, aunque no uso mucho Sprint-Layout. (Tengo la versión 6.0)


----------



## jorge7458 (May 14, 2018)

Realmente está en 1:1 y momentáneamente pruebo la impresión con una impresora virtual que genera un PDF.-
Sds.
Jorge


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 14, 2018)

Yo también lo he usado con impresoras virtuales para posteriormente usar photoshop.
Lo que puedes hacer es aumentar el grosor de las pistas, pero verifica si nada más es eso o también cambia el tamaño de los componentes.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 14, 2018)

hola  el error comun que todos cometemos ., que aparte de la escala 1:1 ., Hay que seleccionar el formato de hoja ., yo en mi caso uso A4 ., Eso esta en  el boton  de imprecion ., luego le damos a propiedades ., y alli aprece el tamaño de hoja ., Ese es problema de que salen fuera de escala PD: Hay que configurar el formato de hoja tanto en el programa ., como en la imprasora virtual(tambien en propidades de imprecion )


----------



## jorge7458 (May 17, 2018)

Hola:
Solucionado el tema ,era mi "versión " de sprint layout ,probé con una versión portable y entonces imprimia bien las lineas.-
Ahora encontré otra versión instalabley parece tampoco tener problemas.-
Gracias
 igual
Jorge


----------



## yunier2882 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hola la versión 6.0 de Sprint Layout no me carga los componentes,  que debo hacer ??
Que versión  descargaste?? La mía va mal !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2019)

yunier2882 dijo:


> Hola la versión 6.0 de Sprint Layout no me carga los componentes,  que debo hacer ??
> Que versión  descargaste?? La mía va mal !


Tienes mal seteada la ruta a la carpeta donde se encuentra la librería de componentes.

Desde el menú principal,: Options---->General setting-->Macro-Directory


----------



## gevv (Ene 5, 2020)

Hola;

pista práctico    ctrl+alt  y ctrl+alt+shift


----------



## Gryff (Ene 30, 2020)

Buenos dias bros, tengo un problema con el sprint layout y es que a la hora de abrir los archivos lay no me cargan el contenido que contienen estos, a que creen ustedes que se deba?
un saludo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

Comprime con Winrar alguno de los archivos que no puedes abrir y lo subes al foro para ver que ocurre 
La extensión correcta es *".LAY6"* para el SprintLayOut 6


----------



## Gryff (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comprime con Winrar alguno de los archivos que no puedes abrir y lo subes al foro para ver que ocurre
> La extensión correcta es *".LAY6"* para el SprintLayOut 6


si el archivo es .LAY6 y uso SprintLayout 6


----------



## Gryff (Ene 30, 2020)

eso es lo que me aparece en lugar del contenido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

No abre el archivo porque el nombre está escrito con caracteres cirílicos, renombra el archivo, por ejemplo: _*Cosa.lay6*_


----------



## Gryff (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No abre el archivo porque el nombre está escrito con caracteres cirílicos, renombra el archivo, por ejemplo: _*Cosa.lay6*_


renombre el archivo .lay6 y nada man, sigue igual .......


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

Gryff dijo:


> renombre el archivo .lay6 y nada man, sigue igual .......


Yo realice lo que comenté y abrió perfectamente


----------



## Gryff (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo realice lo que comenté y abrió perfectamente


a mi nada mano, no se que pasa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

Por solidaridad , por favor evita los regionalismos , "men" , "mano" ,  etc.

Muchísimos extranjeros visitan el Foro usando traductores , y los traductores no soportan eso . Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

Gryff dijo:


> a mi nada mano, no se que pasa


¿ Estás seguro de tener instalado el SprintLayout *6* ? y *NO *una versión anterior


----------



## Gryff (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estás seguro de tener instalado el SprintLayout *6* ? y *NO *una versión anterior


si estoy seguro.

mira la imagen


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

Gryff dijo:


> si estoy seguro.
> 
> mira la imagen


¿ Donde dice que es la versión* 6* ?

El que tengo yo dice 2017


----------



## Gryff (Ene 31, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde dice que es la versión* 6* ?
> 
> El que tengo yo dice 2017


Ya solucione, cambie el nombre de la carpeta a "la cosa" y se soluciono, gracias por todo amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2020)

Gryff dijo:


> Ya solucione, cambie el nombre de la carpeta a "la cosa" y se soluciono, gracias por todo amigos.


Esto mismo pasa con *varios programas de todo tipo*, *NO *reconocen el alfabeto cirílico y en consecuencia *NO *abren los archivos o dan error al abrirlos


----------



## ignizraziel (Oct 14, 2020)

Gryff dijo:


> a mi nada mano, no se que pasa


es tu version de sprint layout  o instala otra vez el sprint layout  6


----------



## gevv (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola, guarda el archivo como (nombre diferente)



abrir nuevo archivo editar


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 4, 2020)

Creo que no se dieron cuenta que ya lo solucionó.


Gryff dijo:


> Ya solucioné, cambié el nombre de la carpeta a "la cosa" y se solucionó. Gracias por todo, amigos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 6, 2022)

Hola.
Necesito hacer una PCB redonda en aluminio.
Seria clonar la de la foto:

La idea es que al mandarla a fabricar a  : jlcpcb me la corten en redondo.
¿Como se marcaria el perímetro de la PCB  en Sprint-Layout tanto del circulo interior como el exterior y que a la vez sea por donde corten los de jlcpcb ?
Me supongo que debe de aparecer esa zona en el archivo de los taladros el .DRL

Gracias.


----------



## ignizraziel (Dic 6, 2022)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola.
> Necesito hacer una PCB redonda en aluminio.
> Seria clonar la de la foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292762
> ...


márcala en una hoja tal y como esta luego marca dentro del circulo las patitas de  algún transistor escanéala y con sprint layout ve ajustando el tamaño con scanenned y copy asta dar  con la referencia de algún transistor  en sus patas también marca la distancia que tiene de largo paraque con la regla en el programa la midas recuerda  que es en milimetros bueno esa es la unica idea que se me ocurre


lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola.
> Necesito hacer una PCB redonda en aluminio.
> Seria clonar la de la foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292762
> ...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 7, 2022)

Bien.
¿Y para marcar el perímetro como hago?
La idea es que me corten la PCB en redondo y no en cuadrado cuando la mande ha fabricar.

O la tengo que diseñar en una placa cuadrada y luego cortarla yo en redondo.
Tiene que haber alguna manera para que en el archivo .DRL salga ese corte en redondo tanto el interior como el exterior.


----------



## gevv (Dic 8, 2022)

Hola,

@lolo2n3055






						How to make a round PCB with (one) flat side - Engineering Technical - PCBway
					

label: printed circuit board,round PCB This cannot be done with the round board template. Start with a square board outline with the sides equal to the diameter of your round board. I recommend cent...



					www.pcbway.com
				






> (Traducción) Esto no se puede hacer con la plantilla de tablero redondo.
> 
> Comience con un contorno de tablero cuadrado con los lados iguales al diámetro de su tablero redondo. Recomiendo centrar el contorno del tablero alrededor del origen. Pase el mouse sobre una esquina del contorno del tablero, haga clic con el botón derecho y seleccione convertir esquina en arco a. Ingrese el radio de su círculo para crear el arco. Repita estos pasos con cada esquina restante.
> 
> Para crear el lado plano: pase el mouse sobre el lado que desea aplanar y presione la tecla 'd' en su teclado. Esto eliminará las esquinas y te permitirá aplanar el contorno. Es posible que desee colocar una línea temporal que designe dónde desea que exista la parte plana para usar un punto de referencia para que no elimine gran parte del contorno redondeado.








						Instructions for ordering - JLCPCB: Help & Support
					

This description is aiming at explaining some confusion that our users have during placing the orders and some frequent problems they encountered in the past. I




					support.jlcpcb.com
				






> (Traducción)  14. Acerca del panel JLCPCB
> En general, si elige JLCPCB para panelar la PCB cuando realiza su pedido, básicamente, panelaremos su pedido con corte en V, pero solo panelaremos esas PCB con forma rectangular y redonda. Si ha panelizado las placas usted mismo pero ha elegido "PCB única" al realizar el pedido, la cantidad de diseños/placas en el archivo Gerber no debe ser superior a 5; de lo contrario, podemos cancelar este pedido. Si se ha elegido "Panel por cliente", la cantidad de diseños en el archivo Gerber panelizado no debe ser más de 10.


----------

